# Logging layout



## Flyboy (Mar 12, 2018)

Can anyone help me?
New to the hobby. 75% finished a Central Midland Atlas #29 HO layout. I want to have a logging/sawmill scene. Can anyone suggest a good location for it?

Thanks


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Flyboy said:


> Can anyone help me?
> New to the hobby. 75% finished a Central Midland Atlas #29 HO layout. I want to have a logging/sawmill scene. Can anyone suggest a good location for it?
> 
> Thanks


Grid references: numbers along up and down axis, letters along left and right axis, both ascending from upper left corner.

1.) If you haven't permanently attached the rails, I would reverse the arrangement of the turnout at 4H so that it's diverting into that big, unused space. You could have a big tree filled area with the sawmill at the rails and logging trucks bringing the timber to it.
2.) If you have permanently attached the rails, and I'm reading the plan right, you could put the sawmill at that spur coming off of the turnout at 4H, and then have a little logging road going out from it, under the bridge at 2E/3E and into a forested area inside that upper left loop.
3.) If you have permanently attached the rails, you could put the sawmill at that spur coming off of the turnout at 4H and have that little logging road cross the mainline at 3F or 3G and then go out into that big, unused space inside that upper right loop.


----------

